# Ego Amo Tua



## Sasha2606

what does this mean?


----------



## valy822

Can you give us more context please?


----------



## panjandrum

It reads like an attempt to say *I love you* in Latin?


----------



## ccvl

But tua doesn't mean Te in Latin! And as far as I can remember (my knowledge of Latin is really poor), they wouldn't use the personal pronoun for the subject.


----------



## Juri

Ego is OK. Tua is "tibi".
Ego valeo,et spero ut tu valeas.(I'm well, and hope you also)


----------



## AlxGrim

My Latin is quite rusty, but "tibi" is dative, it means "to you". The correct sentence SHOULD be "(ego) te amo". The subject is rarely explicited in Latin. Waiting for a real Latin guru for a final word...


----------



## DareRyan

Te amo is the closest yet but in Latin th subject always comes first therefore rendering it "Amo te". "Ego amo tua" is non sensical. tua in this case would have to be in the ablative or genative but if it is an object like this the accusitive is always required. Therefore "Amo tuam (Feminine object)" or "Amo tua (Ablative noun)" are all appropriate but as previously stated "Amo te" is the only correct rendering of I love you. Amo being the verb and subject. Te being the object.


----------



## panjandrum

As I was taught Latin, the verb always came at the end, hence I love you would be "*Te amo*".
Of course, I was taught Latin a long time ago.
It would be useful to know if Sasha thought this was Italian?


----------



## dwipper

"Ego amo tua" would literally mean "_I_ love your."

"Ego te amo" would be the correct way to form the statement, with "te" in the accusative. The "ego" in this would be used for emphasis and is correct grammitically, though not necessary. And since Latin is inflected, the order of words is not set, though generally the verb is at the end and pronouns preceed the verb.


----------



## DareRyan

panjandrum said:
			
		

> As I was taught Latin, the verb always came at the end, hence I love you would be "*Te amo*".
> Of course, I was taught Latin a long time ago.
> It would be useful to know if Sasha thought this was Italian?




It all depends. If the subject and the verb are one and the same (Amo = I love [both subject and verb]) it comes first in most cases.


----------



## diegodbs

Ego amo tua (omnia).

"Tua" is neuter accusative plural, used in Latin meaning "tua omnia".
It could be translated as "I love everything about you"

From Cicero: "ego te amo, ego tua tueor".


----------



## Sasha2606

umm...yes...i thought it was italian i guess...and it was used in that exact context...."ego amo tua" out of nowhere.. =)


----------



## belano75

Hello,

Regarding to this question, this phrase has a perfect sense. In fact, this kind of phrases are very common in latin. About the order, the verb at the end is the rule, but it is perfectly common to change it (in poetry, for instance).

About the translation, I think diegodbs' is the better one. TUA is neuter accusative plural. Perhaps "tua omnia" is a good interpretation, but they taught me to translate it simply as "your things" (in spanish "lo tuyo" or "tus cosas").
So, the translation into English would be: "I love your things" in a general sense (the things you do, your style...). "I love everything about you" is also a good translation.

Best regards...


----------



## DareRyan

I suppose the real question is how long this person has been studying Latin. Assuming this person is a beginner, "Tua omnia" is definately a streach in terms of their assumed abbilities. Rendering the phrase grammarically incorrect. If the person is indeed a tried and true "Latin scholar" than tua ominia may be implied. I doubt this is the case though, as in my studies "Tua" is ALWAYS a reference tu an inanimate object. "Tuarum" would have been a more appropriate reference to an animate object or a reference to a person as I have seen to be the trend.


----------



## river

I thought it was _ego amo te as_ in the hymn
O Deus ego amo te,
Nam prior tu amasti me;
En libertate privo me
Ut sponte vinctus sequar te.​


----------



## dwipper

river said:
			
		

> I thought it was _ego amo te as_ in the hymn
> O Deus ego amo te,
> Nam prior tu amasti me;
> En libertate privo me
> Ut sponte vinctus sequar te.​



Word order is flexible in Latin--especially in poetry and music. In this case, it's just facilitating the rhyme scheme.


----------



## belano75

river said:
			
		

> I thought it was _ego amo te as_ in the hymnO Deus ego amo te,
> Nam prior tu amasti me;
> En libertate privo me
> Ut sponte vinctus sequar te.​


ego amo te: I love you
ego amo tua: I love everything about you / the things you do


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

If I was going to say "I love everything about you", I would probably use a genitive:

"(Ego) omnia tui amo."


----------



## ampurdan

Yes, I'm with Diego. It's (ac. pl.) "tuos, tuas, tua": your things. But I don't see why you add "omnia". "Tua" is a pronoun by its own right and means: "your things".


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

It's the difference between saying: 

"I love your things."
and
"I love all of your things."

Omnia is just the neuter, plural, accusative adjective acting as an intensifier.


----------



## ampurdan

Yes, I know, but "omnia" is not in the sentence Sasha gave us. So, why you guys put it in the translation?


----------



## Kuala_lumpur_ii

OkSo... In reading just the opening and browsing over all in between... I felt I had to place some input.

"Ego Amo Tua" Seems to be an attempt to Say "I love you." in Latin...

However, the case of "Tua" is wrong. Observe:

Tua a feminine form of you, most likely that of the Nominative "you" used as you the subject.

Nominative - Tua -   You (subject)
Genitive   -   Tuae - Of You 
Dative    -    Tuae - To/For You 
Accusative - Tuam -You (as D.O.)
Ablative    -  Tua   - [prepostition(by/with)] You

(Underlined  ^  signals presence of Macron (-) over the "a")

"Tua" here should be *Tuam*, since the subject is "I" and the Direct Object "you."

The ending of "Amo" states the subject as "I"; the Ego is somewhat redundant in it's use b/c it restates the "I", but is not uncommon. 

So... assuming the easy-to-make mistake of Tua-Tuam...
I would translate it as: *I myself love you.

*_Savvy?_


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Kuala_lumpur_ii said:


> OkSo... In reading just the opening and browsing over all in between... I felt I had to place some input.
> 
> "Ego Amo Tua" Seems to be an attempt to Say "I love you." in Latin...
> 
> However, the case of "Tua" is wrong. Observe:
> 
> Tua a feminine form of you, most likely that of the Nominative "you" used as you the subject.
> 
> Nominative - Tua -   You (subject)
> Genitive   -   Tuae - Of You
> Dative    -    Tuae - To/For You
> Accusative - Tuam -You (as D.O.)
> Ablative    -  Tua   - [prepostition(by/with)] You
> 
> (Underlined  ^  signals presence of Macron (-) over the "a")
> 
> "Tua" here should be *Tuam*, since the subject is "I" and the Direct Object "you."
> 
> The ending of "Amo" states the subject as "I"; the Ego is somewhat redundant in it's use b/c it restates the "I", but is not uncommon.
> 
> So... assuming the easy-to-make mistake of Tua-Tuam...
> I would translate it as: *I myself love you.
> 
> *_Savvy?_



As we said before, "tua" is not a form of you, but is a form of the possessive adjective "your".  Using "tuam" makes the sentence mean "I love your thing", which doesn't really make sense.

The pronoun "tu" is declined like this:
Nom: tu
Gen: tui
Dat: tibi
Acc: te
Abl: te

So, "(Ego) te amo" is the way to say "I love you".  Your translation of "Ego Amo Tua" into "I myself love you" doesn't seem to make sense either.


----------



## Flaminius

Kuala_lumpur_ii said:


> Tua a feminine form of you, most likely that of the Nominative "you" used as you the subject.



No.  Latin does not distinguish gender for the second person pronoun demonstrative pronouns.  Tua is the second person singular possessive pronoun (thine) either in feminine nominative singular, feminine ablative singular, neuter nominative plural or neuter accusative plural.  Since the verb _amo_ claims accusative for its object, _tua_ here is neuter accusative plural.

The rest is dicussed _in extenso_ on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Kuala_lumpur_ii

Le Pamplemousse said:


> As we said before, "tua" is not a form of you, but is a form of the possessive adjective "your".  Using "tuam" makes the sentence mean "I love your thing", which doesn't really make sense.
> 
> The pronoun "tu" is declined like this:
> Nom: tu
> Gen: tui
> Dat: tibi
> Acc: te
> Abl: te
> 
> So, "(Ego) te amo" is the way to say "I love you".  Your translation of "Ego Amo Tua" into "I myself love you" doesn't seem to make sense either.



=/ hmm... I think I'm confused now. I thought that "tu" is a possessive... but I was also thinking that tua (f) tuo (m) and tuo (n) can all be used as third person pronouns.

But... hmm. now that I'm looking... I can't find anything to support that. (that's a downer) I guess I lapsed over into spanish and confused myself...
I could've sworn that I've seen those forms in my Latin book.
But what of a direct adress to the reader? Surely all forms are not implied you... Is there a piece of the puzzle I'm missing?


----------



## Flaminius

Kuala_lumpur_ii said:


> but I was also thinking that tua (f) tuo (m) and tuo (n) can all be used as third person pronouns.



They are singular possessive pronouns in ablative.  The following are illustrations of the use;
ex castello tuo: out of your fortress
in gloria tua: in your glory
sub saxo tuo: under your rock


----------



## Outsider

Kuala_lumpur_ii said:


> =/ hmm... I think I'm confused now. I thought that "tu" is a possessive...


You've probably confused Latin with Spanish.

Here's the word for "you" (subject) in several Romance languages, and Latin:

Spanish: tú
French: tu
Italian: tu
Portuguese: tu
Latin: tu

And here are the words for "your" (possessive adjective):

Spanish: tu
French: ton/ta
Italian: tuo/tua
Portuguese: teu/tua
Latin: tuus/tua/tuum


----------

